# Luzon Bleeding Heart Needs New Home



## nlowry (Jun 14, 2011)

dear pigeon forum, 

i am in search of temporary sanctuary or relinquishment of two doves. one is a luzon bleeding heart dove, and the other is a ringneck. my work is requiring me to leave the country until next may, and they need to be cared for by someone with sufficient dedication to/knowledge of their needs. they are currently located in fort collins, colorado, but i could drive or fly them out to a new home. i need to rehome as soon as possible.

thank you,

natalie

[email protected]


----------

